
Facebook employee dies after apparent suicide at company’s headquarters - bigpumpkin
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/19/facebook-employee-dies-after-apparent-suicide-at-companys-menlo-park-headquarters/
======
usr1106
Completely useless news article. How many people are working there? If one
person has problems with their mental health that is tragic for the family,
but not worth a news article.

If there were widespread issues with working climate at FB that might be worth
an article. Like it was for Foxconn a couple of years ago. Given the fact that
many higher educated / high income people (in my country) have left FB, I
would not be too surprised if the working climate were not very positive
there. But that would require a different article.

